# Plants that are best for Dwarf Puffer's



## PygmyPuffer (5 Feb 2011)

Hello,

I have recently purchased a 30l Aquael aquarium and I plan to stock a couple of Dwarf Puffer's. After allot of research I seem to still be struggling as to what plants they will appreciate best apart from they like allot to hide around. I have plans to create caves with rocks and to bury tunnels in the substrate to aid with the hiding places. I like hair grass and carpeting plants such as Riccia Fluitans, Does anyone have any other ideas that could help me?

Cheers!


----------



## BigTom (5 Feb 2011)

DPs will swim at every level in the tank, so try and pick plants that are nice and tall (relative to tank size) and will break up site lines throughout the tank (Indian water sprite maybe?). It's less about hiding places per say, and more about reducing the amount that each puffer is aware of the others as it swims around (they're normally very active and inquisitive).


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2011)

Anything will work as long as it's not in iwagumi format. Regardless of plant they'll see it all as cover and as such are indifferent to species. Concentrate on growing the plants well and work from there.


----------



## nayr88 (5 Feb 2011)

a little bit more info on the tank would help, things such as what wattage the light is, or if yourll be dosing nutrient into the tank for the plants, 

the puffer doesnt care what species of plant, the plants just make the puffer feel more secure and confident, but basic plants such a crypts java ferns  'water sprite' with do well in low tech tanks and provide cover, alo consider floating plants, te easiest being duckweed.

there great little fish, and they destroy snails haha, i was openin my filter on my big tank to harvest the snails to give to the puffer as he completley ridded my tank of them. also blood worm is a good sub.


----------



## PygmyPuffer (5 Feb 2011)

Cheers for the helpful replies!

The set up has an extra bright 11W light, which considering its size (30x30x35CM) lights up everything which is one of the pro's of the tank. I am using a layer of substrate fertilizer under the sand and will be using Co2 system, also will be adding a weekly dose of flora pride which has proven useful in my community tank!

I will be feeding the DPs a never ending supply! of pest snail from my community tank and frozen bloodworms and anything else that I can vary their diet with.

I will definitely be buying the water sprite as this will go nicely with the decor so thanks for the suggestions towards that.


----------

